# How old is Turin?



## Turin (Apr 24, 2003)

I was wondering how old Turin was. Please fill me in.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 24, 2003)

He was born in the year 463 of the First Age, and died in the year 498 of the First Age.
Therefore he was 35 when he died.


----------



## MacAddict (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks to me like he'll be 13 in 2 months   .



~MacAddict


----------



## Aulë (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL
Good call MacAddict.


----------



## Turin (Apr 24, 2003)

Yep. I didn't think Turin was that young.


----------



## Turin (Apr 24, 2003)

How long would Turin have lived if he hadn't killed himself?


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 24, 2003)

Probably a good long life for a human, he was not a Nuemoran so he did not have that much of an extended life 70-75, 80 if he was lucky.


----------



## Maerbenn (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *He was born in the year 463 of the First Age, and died in the year 498 of the First Age.
> Therefore he was 35 when he died. *


 Don't you mean 464 and 499?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 25, 2003)

No.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 25, 2003)

He was Born in 464, Marriage of Parents happened Early in the year while he was born late, and died in 499.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 25, 2003)

Well that's not was the Encyclopedia of Arda says...


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 25, 2003)

'The Grey Annals' (HoME 11) a TOLKIEN source unlike the Encyclopedia of Arda, states that he was born in 464, the year in which Beren came upon Luthien, and he died in 499. This is re-iterated in the 'Tale of Years' in which Hurin's is released from Angband two years after Turin's death, in Y.O.S 501. 

Also, Hurin was captive in Angband for 28 years, Turin was 7 at the Nirnaeth, so Beleg's dates are correct. 



> 464.
> 
> In the beginning of this year Beren was pressed so
> hard that at last, [in the winter >] soon after the mid-winter, he was forced to choose between flight and capture. He forsook then Dorthonion and passed into the Eryd Orgorath and found a way down into Nan Dungorthin, and so came by paths that neither Man nor Elf else ever dared to tread to the Girdle of Doriath. And he passed through, even as Melian had foretold to Galadriel; for a great doom lay on him. In this year in the spring Hurin of the House of Hador wedded Morwen Elfsheen of the people of Beor. In this year at the midsummer Beren son of Barahir met Luthien Thingol's daughter in the forest of Neldoreth, and becoming enamoured of her wandered long in the woods of Doriath, for a spell of dumbness was upon him. Turin son of Hurin was born in Dor Lomin.(* Of the people of Bor, it is said, came the most ancient that dwelt in the north of Eriador afterwards in the Second Age.)


 The Grey Annals; HoME 11





> 499.
> 
> Then they lifted up Turin and found that Gurthang
> had broken asunder. But Elves and Men gathered then great store of wood and made a mighty burning, and the Worm was consumed to ashes. But Turin they laid in a high mound where he had fallen, and the shards of Gurthang were laid beside him. And when all was done, the Elves sang a lament for the Children of Hurin, and a great grey stone was set upon the mound, and thereon was carven in the Runes of Doriath:
> ...



This shows us that Turin died in 499.


----------



## Turin (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't know how the heck this thread got in the Silmarillion forum. I've never been in this forum( since I haven't read the sil yet)


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 27, 2003)

> I don't know how the heck this thread got in the Silmarillion forum. I've never been in this forum( since I haven't read the sil yet)



I imagine a friendly moderator moved it here, since this is really the most appropriate forum for the question.


----------



## Turin (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah thats what I thought.


----------

